# Rimless tanks



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Where is the best place to get rimless tanks w/ clear silicon?


----------



## Munster Tankguy (Apr 22, 2010)

Rimless 'Mini-Munster Tanks' available.

I have only a few of these left.

Check them out at this link:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/munster-tanks-44/rimless-mini-munster-tanks-available-stock-556/

Dimensions and pictures can be found there.

Happy tank hunting.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two rimless tanks from Munster and they are beautiful, high quality tanks. There is no visible silicone because the glass wraps around from back to front. I have the 8 gallon and 12 gallon size. He also has a bigger one, about 21 gallons or so I think.


----------

